# How To: Fix a Bucket Boat



## RumRunner (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is how you fix a bucket boat. :mrgreen:


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweet! How long did it take?


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 28, 2012)

InflatableSteve said:


> Sweet! How long did it take?


About a six pack.


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

Always thought of doing that! Have you tried it out?

Sent from my XT1080 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 28, 2012)

MOJO said:


> Always thought of doing that! Have you tried it out?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I've got about 20 days on the river since I put in the new floor. It works great. Handles as well as any new self bailer I've rowed. 

I was worried about the floor height since most self bailers the floor comes off the tubes about 1/3 the way up, not off the bottom like a bucket boat. I considered glueing what was left of the old floor up the inside of the tubes. In the end I just left a little sag to allow the new floor to float up and ride about 1/3 up the tubes. It works perfect, tracks and turns better than the original.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Inspiration! What is the floor from? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 28, 2012)

Paul7 said:


> Inspiration! What is the floor from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I think it's from a pvc sotar but I'm not sure. Its really heavy. Bought it from another mountain buzz member.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

How well does it bail?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 28, 2012)

Sherpa9543 said:


> How well does it bail?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


It bails quicker than some self-bailers. I've had it filled up to the top, the floor floats up a few inches opening the spaces where the webbing holds it together, allowing the water to drain out quickly.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

How much did it cost ya?


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 28, 2012)

mattman said:


> How much did it cost ya?


I scored the Avon for $400 from a local guide company, and the floor was another $200 from another Mountain Buzz member. The tubes were made in 1997 so it was one of the last years Avon used true double sided Hypalon in their boats. 

Of course there is the frame, oars, cooler, dry box, drop hatch, table/seat, decks, various accessories, etc etc. Total I have about $2,000 floating down the river. :mrgreen:


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice!


----------

